# Mouse not working

## Shiznitz

I have a Sony Vaio Laptop and when I upgrade to the 2.6.9 kernel (gentoo-dev-sources and -r1 of the same version) my touchpad mouse on my laptop ceases to work!

I have not changed my setting at all (in fact I did it manually to make sure) but it seems my kernel wants to be stupid and not let me mouse be used. I'm unsure of what config or whatever to post. Does anyone know of this problem?

Eric

----------

## Gentoofonix

Did you make it a module or did you add it directly into the kernel?

----------

## Shiznitz

I didn't do anything differently between 2.6.8 and 2.6.9. Everything I use is built into the kernel. I have never made any special changes for my touchpad to work.

Eric

----------

## Gentoofonix

Have you checked your kernel log for any errors?

----------

## OgRo

kernel 2.6.9 (even vanila) is a litle buggy.

first my bttv card stoped working.

then my system became unstable.

then my UT started to run REEEEALY slow - I have a xp2.8 box, with 512mb ram ddr400mhz and nvidia fx with 128mb!

now this...

will next kernel releases be like this?

note: my previous kernel was vanila 2.6.8.1 and I'm using gentoo-dev-sources 'cause development-sources was REALY unstable.

----------

## Shiznitz

IIRC, 2.6.9 is marked stable on x86?

Eric

----------

## OgRo

2.6.9 kernels are marked stable, but I'm  having some trouble with it. 

I don't recomend it to anyone instead of the ones who uses that crap that has a common word as name.

----------

## ptitman

did you try 

```
emerge synaptics
```

?

----------

